# Lee Priest Comeback May Result in 202 Victory



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Lee Priest Comeback May Result in 202 Victory by Joe Pietaro An announcement was made during Olympia weekend that may just shake up the 202 division next year. Lee Priest, who has not competed since 2002, announced that he is coming back and intends on taking on Kevin English and the rest of the 202 [...]

*Read More...*


----------

